# Free Resources for Learning Programming



## sourav123 (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I have seen many people here posting about tutorials on programming languages. So, I have decided to put together a list of pointers to online resources for programming purposes. All the resources listed below are free to anyone interested. I will be adding to the list as and when I come across a new resourse. If you have something interesting to share, please do so. Please do not put unnecessary comments and only add if you have something to share. Hope this thread will be useful to everyone.

1. Perl
o Beginning Perl​ o Picking Up Perl​ o Perl 5 by Example​

2. Python
o Dive Into Python​ o A Byte of Python​ o How to Think Like a Computer Scientist - Learning with Python​

3. C
o The C Book​ o An Introduction to GCC​ o C Programming Tutorial​ o Learning GNU C​
4. C++
o Thinking in C++, Volume 1 (Zip File)​ o Thinking in C++, Volume 2 (Zip File)​ o Teach Yourself C++ in 21 Days​ o An Introduction to C++ Programming(Zip File)​ o Introduction To OOP Using C++(Zip File)​ o A Beginners C++(Zip File)​


5. Java
o Thinking in Java (Zip File)​ o Introduction to Programming Using Java​

6. Misc
o The Art of Unix Programming​ o The Cathedral and the Bazaar (On Linux and Open Source)​


----------



## Chetan1991 (May 16, 2008)

Great work!!


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

^ ^





sourav123 said:


> If you have something interesting to share, please do so. *Please do not put unnecessary comments* and only add if you have something to share.


*Also this site may be useful* for C++


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 17, 2008)

wasn't there already an age old similar list in which many of us added entries ? how about one of the mods merging this thread with the older one and making it a sticky ? My orevious demands for a sticky were all turned down, just so you may know.


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

May be it would happen if you could point out the earlier links??
Also, another issue is that, if that post contained lots of links, then it would also become necessary to check if they are alive still??
May be you should PM some mods, in case you are particular.


----------



## sourav123 (May 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> wasn't there already an age old similar list in which many of us added entries ? how about one of the mods merging this thread with the older one and making it a sticky ? My orevious demands for a sticky were all turned down, just so you may know.



I have already PM-ed one mod (hitman) to make this a sticky. But I have not heard from him back. I guess he does not care to reply me, as I do not have big reputations here. In any case, I will continue updating this thread.

Gautam, can you please point me the thread you are talking about. I can take the task of checking the links and add those which are already alive.


----------



## Ron (May 17, 2008)

gr8 work dude


----------



## anshul (May 20, 2008)

The List's great!

I am a C learner and was wondering that are there any sites which host open source codes for reference??


----------



## mehulved (May 20, 2008)

*freshmeat.net/ , *directory.fsf.org/ , *sourceforge.net/


----------



## coolpcguy (May 21, 2008)

*www.webmonkey.com/


----------



## nepal-e (Jun 6, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen many people here posting about tutorials on programming languages. So, I have decided to put together a list of pointers to online resources for programming purposes. All the resources listed below are free to anyone interested. I will be adding to the list as and when I come across a new resourse. If you have something interesting to share, please do so. Please do not put unnecessary comments and only add if you have something to share. Hope this thread will be useful to everyone.
> 
> ...


u have really collected many links.
thanx.i hope it would b usefull 4 everyone



nepal-e said:


> u have really collected many links.
> thanx.i hope it would b usefull 4 everyone


but i m really worried abt the future of programmers


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 6, 2008)

I want some links for dbms . . .


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 6, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I want some links for dbms . . .



Which DBMS?


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 8, 2008)

sourav123 said:


> Which DBMS?



DBMS - Data Base Management System


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 8, 2008)

^^sourav123 wants to know the name of software. Oracle, MySQL,...?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 8, 2008)

I want some book on general dbms which should give more idea abt normal forms relation mapping math etc . . . All the theory part of dbms . . .


----------



## c2tarun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Practice Questions*

Thanks for ur post buddy.....
can u give us a link from where we can get question for practicing........
thank you


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2008)

Php Please.


----------



## frmneo999 (Aug 30, 2008)

Learn ASP.Net (Beginners ) Screen Videos ->*www.asp.net/learn/videos/#beginners
“How Do I?” with ASP.NET -> *www.asp.net/learn/videos/#howdoi


Silver Light -> *silverlight.net/GetStarted/


----------



## sathiyan (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks ya...


----------



## karmanya (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone given the computer A AP? i mean this one- *www.collegeboard.com/student/testing/ap/compsci_a/topic.html?compscia

Just wondering if the Java ebooks listed here will help me prepare/


----------



## mohit sharma (Nov 7, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> I want some book on general dbms which should give more idea abt normal forms relation mapping math etc . . . All the theory part of dbms . . .



elmasri and sudhershan bith books are available on net , not posting links here as it would be illigal around here, anyways if any prob. , just drop me a mail at pandittest1atgmaildotcom.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the links buddy, they are great.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks, nice links


----------



## Micheal (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not new to programming but will start learning C#. Its a great compilation you have put together. But its not possible for me to stay online for so long. Could you please giv me a link to download that book as pdf or some other book?


----------



## c2tarun (Jan 8, 2009)

can anyone plz tell is there any thread for my queries related to batch file programming or not
plz reply


----------



## sankha (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anyone provide a notes on C Socket programming I'm in urgently need of that.








___________________________
Protect personal data


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jan 16, 2009)

@sankha,

here is a good C socket programming tutorial by Beej. It is available in different translations and formats. 
*beej.us/guide/bgnet/


some other links for socket programming.
*johnnie.jerrata.com/winsocktutorial/
*parsys.cs.uic.edu/~solworth/sockets.pdf
*ftp.sas.com/techsup/download/SASC/share5958-59/S5958v2.pdf
*www.expertsforge.com/Programming/socket-programming-c-using-tcp-with-code-88.asp


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks gr8 tut for beginners


----------



## c2tarun (Jan 21, 2009)

can anyone plz tell is there any thread for my queries related to batch file programming or not
plz reply

can anyone plz tell is there any thread for my queries related to batch file programming or not
plz reply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2009)

See this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73997


----------



## kin.vachhani (Feb 24, 2009)

its really very nice +1


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 25, 2009)

sourav, could you please update the thread. There are even more languages and other good books out there. This thread is sticky man and you have to monitor it regularly.

Here is a wonderful list..

*www.techtoolblog.com/archives...gramming-books


----------



## Maneesh Joshi (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi Sourav
I am a complete novice to programming and want to learn C. I have the following books: SAMS C in 21 days, C for Dummies and Let Us C. Some queries:
1. Where can I get a compiler that is easy to install and run?
2. Can you suggest any other really simple books/CDs to learn C from?
3. What is the general impression of SEED Infotech's (Pune) modular courses in the C language?

Thanks a ton in advance. BTW, I assemble my own gaming rigs so am not a total stanger to PCs only to programming... I would be really grateful if you could write to me at mvjoshi69@gmail.com

Regards,

Maneesh


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello Manish
First post...Welcome to the forums...

I assume you use Microsoft Windows OS. I suggest you the mingw compiler. It's gcc for Windows and is one of the best.
*www.mingw.org/

Since you want an easy to use program, I guess you mean an IDE.
I suggest you Geany. It's easy to use and supports a variety of languages.
*www.geany.org/
*www.geany.org/Support/RunningOnWindows

When you have both installed post again and I will tell you how to set up Geany for compiling C.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

is it possible to learn programming on our own..i mean without going to any  training institute..at home?will books & tutorials be enough?if it is possible, how should one proceed?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> is it possible to learn programming on our own..i mean without going to any  training institute..at home?will books & tutorials be enough?if it is possible, how should one proceed?


Yes. Most definitely. 
You need for learning C:
(1) A computer with an OS like Linux, FreeBSD, Windows, OSX, etc.
(2) A compiler, Use a modern compiler. See my above post.
(3) Look for resources for learning C. The OP has few resources.
(4) And don't hesitate in asking questions if you have doubt (in this forum for eg.)

If you are new to programming and dont have compulsion for C/C++(for eg. in a course), I strongly suggest you learn Python instead of C. After you learn Python then go for C.

------------------
About setting up Geany for C in Windows:
Open Geany.
Create a New File.
Save it as anyfile.c (you can have any name but keep .c as extension)
Now Go To Build->Set Includes and Arguments.
Now Set the following fields as:
Compile: *gcc -Wall -ansi -pedantic -c "%f"*
Build: *gcc -Wall -ansi -pedantic "%f" -o "%e.exe"*
Execute: *"./%e"*

Now you can use F8 key to compile, F9 to make and F5 to execute.

P.S. The -ansi and -pedantic options are not required as such unless you want strict ANSI compliance, You can do away with them.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

thanx..i have no compulsion..i am currently learning animation & vfx...wanted to learn programming for my own interests.so i think i'll go with python.what are the skills required for learning programming?i have completed my 12th in science but i am average in mathematics.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 28, 2009)

You need no skills only interest. Maths is certainly not a compulsion


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

thanx again.


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks for posting helps and links


----------



## kuki_295 (Apr 15, 2009)

Another
www.w3schools.com/


----------



## sticoncid (Sep 11, 2009)

Great work .. really informative .. and thanks a lot for sharing ..
__________________
Tattoo removal cream | No laser and best prices and cost


----------



## marryroy (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi...
         I read your post.It is  really a very nice article for the new learners for programming.The link that you have provided are just amazing.The user can easily grasp the concept about the languages with the help of your links.Please try to share more other information like this.Thank you for sharing...


----------



## bashphoenux (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you!!!!


----------

